# [shac-uk] Demo to close down Highgate Rabbit Farm



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

*[shac-uk] Demo to close down Highgate Rabbit Farm - Part of a Global Week of Action against Vivsection Breeders*

Operation Liberation - Saturday 26th September 2009
Demo to close down Highgate Rabbit Farm

Part of a Global Week of Action against Vivsection Breeders
Monday 21st to Sunday 27th September 2009: ANIMAL BREEDER Global Week of Action!

Operation Liberation is a UK national demonstration and is part of a Global
Week of Action against vivisection breeders. Following the rescue of 129
rabbits from Highgate Farm, Lincs in 2008, the farm subsequently stopped
supplying rabbits for animal testing. However, after instruction from the
police and pressure from the industry the farm reluctantly resumed supplying
rabbits to laboratories, one of which is Europe's biggest and most exposed lab,
Huntingdon Life Sciences (HLS).

We plan to show that this was the wrong decision to make, with a vibrant
demonstration directly outside the farm where the animals are imprisoned and
waiting to die. Please keep this special day free and stand up for the animals!
Transport will be arranged by people across the country to the farm location.
Feel free to get in touch to book or offer places on transport or let us know
youre coming.

When: 12pm, Saturday 26th September 2009
Where: Highgate Farm, Highgate Lane, Normanby-by-Spital, Market Rasen,
Lincolnshire, LN8 2HQ.

The demonstration will officially start at 12pm (finishing 5pm) and be
stationary outside the farm. Hot food and drinks will be provided by Veggies.
Details about parking coming soon. There are no toilets near by, so be
prepared.

The demonstration has been fully organised with the co-operation of
Lincolnshire Police.

Highgate Rabbit Farm breed rabbits and ferrets for animal experiments. They
were exposed in 2008 when anonymous people entered the farm to find rabbits
living in bare metal cages suspended above thick excrement and urine. The
rabbits were crammed into cages in a windowless shed. Their first and only
glimpse of daylight is the short time in which they are loaded from their cages
into a van to be shipped into animal testing laboratories.

UK Animal breeders (vivisection)
Can't make it to Lincolnshire? Why not organise your own demos at one of the
following locations:

Albert Hall Farms (Cattle)
Manor House Farm, Strensall, York, North Yorkshire, YO32 5XS

B&K Universal (Beagles, Rodents, Import Primates, GM Sheep)
The Field Station, Grimston, Aldbrough, Hull, HU11 4QE

Blades Biological (Amphibians)
Cowden, Edenbridge, Kent, TN8 7DX

Brow Well Fisheries (Fish)
Old Mill Lane, Grassington, Skipton, BD23 5BX

Charles River UK (Rodents and Import Primates)
Manston Road, Margate, Kent, CT9 4LT

Harlan UK (Rodents)
Shaws Farm, Shaw's Farm, Blackthorn, Bicester, Oxon, OX25 1TP

Harlan Hillcrest (Beagles, Rodents, Primates)
Hillcrest Dodgeford Lane, Loughborough, Leicestershire, LE12 9TE

Harlan Interfauna (Beagles)
Abbots Ripton Road Wyton, Huntingdon, Cambs, PE17 2DT

Highgate Farm (Rabbits and Ferrets)
Highgate Lane, Normanby-by-Spital, Market Rasen, Lincolnshire, LN8 2HQ.

=================================================

Global demos
Without vivisection breeders, the vivisection industry would struggle to exist.

Each day these sick companies operate simply to mass produce animals and send
them to horrific deaths inside labs across the world. Time to stand up and
fight!

Please organise demonstrations against your nearest vivisection breeder for a
Global Week of Action which will be taking place Monday 21st to Sunday 27th
September 2009.

Demos will be happening across the world against vivisection breeders - go to:
ANIMAL BREEDER Global Week of Action! to see the website listing targets, groups
and advertised demos. Contact us: [email protected] if you are organising a demo
against a vivisection breeder

Other action
If you can't make any of the demonstrations, why not support the national demo
and politely write to Highgate Farm and ask them to stop breeding animals for
vivisection:

Highgate Farm
Highgate lane
Normanby-by-Spital
Market Rasen
Lincolnshire
LN8 2HQ

Please look at: OPERATION LIBERATION >> Demo to close down Highgate Rabbit Farm! for more information.
about the UK demo at Highgate Farm.

Start arranging transport and get in touch for more information, transport
arrangements or querries about the UK demo or the Global Week of Action.
Tel: 0845 458 0630 | E-mail: [email protected] | Web: SHAC >> Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty

Until all are free.

-------------------------------------
Disclaimer and Information:

The details in this action alert are provided for information purposes only,
and should not be used for any illegal activities as defined by the
jurisdiction you live in. SHAC does not support or encourage any form of
harassment; nothing in this alert has the purpose of inciting such behaviour,
and we request that all communications are kept polite.

For general information on the campaign to close Huntingdon Life Science,
please visit our website SHAC >> Stop Huntingdon Animal Cruelty


----------

